# Ski Homes for 15+ people



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

I need to bump this..


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I do these trips every year, but we go out West.

From my experience, a place that sleeps 15+ is pretty rare, 8-10 is more the norm. 15+ means 7 or 8 different beds and you'll only get that in a 4-5 bedroom place that has pull-out sofas, bunk beds etc. 

Try VRBO.com for direct owner ads, but places that big will be thin on the ground. It does look like there are some in Vermont. Most will have a minimum age for renters, a $1000 damage deposit and an extra cleaning fee.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Bones said:


> I do these trips every year, but we go out West.
> 
> From my experience, a place that sleeps 15+ is pretty rare, 8-10 is more the norm. 15+ means 7 or 8 different beds and you'll only get that in a 4-5 bedroom place that has pull-out sofas, bunk beds etc.
> 
> Try VRBO.com for direct owner ads, but places that big will be thin on the ground. Most will have a minimum age for renters, a $1000 damage deposit and an extra cleaning fee.


do you mind telling me about your trips to the west? where do you go, how much does it cost etc.. small details only

it might also be an option for a small group of friends.. I mean, I was working on my list right now about how many people would 75% join us, and I'm seeing 20+ people.. which is very crowded imo..
We might break the group and go out to somewhere else.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The past 2 years we've gone to Kicking Horse. First time because it was high on our list of places to ride, the second time because we just couldn't find the same quality set-up for a reasonable price in Revelstoke (#1a on the list).

So this year we got a 4+ bedroom place, 3 bath, slope-side, hot tub for $2500CDN for a week. That's a sweet deal, more normal is $4500 It'll sleep 15, but that's with 2 in every bed and 2 in each pull-out sofa. We're 10 and 4 are couples so we'll all end up with our own bed, but shared rooms

We eat well, but cook all our meals and return to the chalet for lunch every day (yeah slope-side!) Food works out to $100 each for the week.

We shop hard for discount tickets and generally pay about $50 each per day. 

We fly into Calgary and rent cars. With more than 6 people, we find it cheaper and easier to rent a a cargo van for 2 people and all the gear and luggage. Then rent enough mid-sized cars to fit all the rest of the people in. Mini-Vans are expensive to rent and the cheaper cargo van takes away the need for roof racks, etc. 

All told, it runs around $750 each for the week (accommodations, food, lift tickets, cars) plus flight and beer. Probably about what you'd pay in a hotel ($100-$125pppd) but it includes food and car rentals and we're staying in a 4000 sq ft luxury chalet versus a hotel room. 

Frankly, accommodations are only a small part of the cost, flights are the killer as is eating in a restaurant/ski lodge for every meal. But, for a larger group, ski-in/out is worth paying for as is the extra space of a house/chalet versus hotel rooms.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been on one trip with more than two dozen people. Putting everyone in the same house (mansion really, since you are going to need a place with 5-6 bedrooms and 4+ full bathrooms) will not be cost effective. Such places exist, but the place we stayed in SLC with 5 bedrooms was $15,800 a week. 

Granted, this place was very high end construction with ski in/out access to Snowbird, but even a place that with 2/3 that cost would still be $10,000+ a week (more than $100 a night per person).

You'll get more bang for your buck with two or three adjacent properties than can handle 6-8 people each.



druj said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It's me again! lol
> Now, I'm planning a trip on January or February for 15+ of my buddies. We're looking to rent a ski home for 2 nights.. So it will be like ski and party all day long, with bbq, hot tub, etc... you get the idea.
> ...


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> You'll get more bang for your buck with two or three adjacent properties than can handle 6-8 people each.


We are going on our second year in a row at 2 different locations staying in a mansion. Both out west, but have also done the mansion thing in warm weather/beach climates. The tough thing for you is you are only going 2 nights. hard to get a good deal anywhere with only 2 nights. a lot of bigger condos and homes have a 3 day minimum. Most mansions would like one week minimums and 2 weeks to a month is a more common rental. Now even with these hurdles, a little hard work could still land you a mansion. definitely check VRBO, but literally start googleing Mansions for rent in whatever town you decide to go. Large homes for rent, etc. They are going to have crazy listing prices to rent one of these, and that usually scares people away. You need to find a few that are available and call the owner directly. don't just go with the we are a bunch of dudes looking for a place to party and crash for a couple days. come up with a more adult story of why you want to stay in their house for a couple nights. Retreat, meetings, group looking to buy real estate, whatever. Most of these homes have a pretty high vacancy rate, so the right owner may be willing to rent one out for a couple days just to help pay the mortgage/fees that month. we can usually lock these down for about 100 bucks a person per night, but since you are looking at 2 nights, you will be lucky to get one for about 3 grand. 200 bucks a person per night. Pretty expensive, but awesome. Just make a bunch of phone calls, ski towns are small communities, somebody will hook you up with what you are looking for. And negotiate price, some money is better than leaving it vacant.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

PM me. My wife's biz partner has a slope-side condo at Okemo, on Sachem trail. Five bedrooms plus loft. Should sleep 15 easy. Literally just steps from Sachem trail...you ride down to pick up your lift tix in the morning.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I was just talking to some guy up at Vail yesterday and he said he was paying about $4000 a month for a condo in west Vail that he was renting with some friends. Not exactly slope side but seems cheap as hell compared to some of the astronomical figures I've been hearing about .


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The bigger "resort" towns are almost always expensive. By "resort" I mean the nightlife, the shopping, the "experience". Vail, Aspen, Whistler

That said, there's really good value to be had in the more "rustic" and remote places that roll the sidewalks up after sundown. Weekly rentals or longer have the best rates. And let's face it, if you're 15+ then you are your own party.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If your anything like the Jersey douche bags I'm meeting out here please stay out away from Utah, if I meet one more guy that acts like that dumb fuck from jersey shore(yea the "situation") in real life I'm going to go on a shooting spree.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If your anything like the Jersey douche bags I'm meeting out here please stay out away from Utah, if I meet one more guy that acts like that dumb fuck from jersey shore(yea the "situation") in real life I'm going to go on a shooting spree.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If your anything like the Jersey douche bags I'm meeting out here please stay out away from Utah, if I meet one more guy that acts like that dumb fuck from jersey shore(yea the "situation") in real life I'm going to go on a shooting spree.


HEY! I LOVE JERSEY SHORE!!! SHUT UP!!! 



Just Kidding!! I'm sure none of us ever even watched Jersey Shore...

I'll join you though if you want to start a shooting spree...


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

We're honestly thinking about Stowe or Mount Snow or Stratton since haven't been in other resorts yet but I'm also looking at other resorts to see which ones are good etc.. I think the mountain doesn't matter but the house-mansion does.. It needs to provide us the necessary space with a decent comfort.. doesn't have to be luxurious.. we're not picky on that.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry just sooooooo tired of these over dressed, over axe sprayed\colonged soaked d-bags, too cool for school attitude some of these guys have when they bus tables at Applebees(unless they have rich mommies and daddies) and spend more time standing around at the bar with their credit card then they do actually riding the hills or actually learning about the snow or mountains or contributing to the local community beyond injection of STD's.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Sorry just sooooooo tired of these over dressed, over axe sprayed\colonged soaked d-bags, too cool for school attitude some of these guys have when they bus tables at Applebees(unless they have rich mommies and daddies) and spend more time standing around at the bar with their credit card then they do actually riding the hills or actually learning about the snow or mountains or contributing to the local community beyond injection of STD's.


Oh no, we do the riding almost open to close.. partying is for the night at the house/mansion whatever we rent.. I mean the whole point of renting it as a group is to party well in a friendly environment..

When I opened this topic in forum my expectation was for someone to be a reference for a place they rented before so that I would know it's decent. 1 so far through PM.. I believe this renting thing is done frequently so maybe a topic for ski homes might be a good idea if there isn't any yet..


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

druj said:


> Oh no, we do the riding almost open to close.. partying is for the night at the house/mansion whatever we rent.. I mean the whole point of renting it as a group is to party well in a friendly environment..
> 
> When I opened this topic in forum my expectation was for someone to be a reference for a place they rented before so that I would know it's decent. 1 so far through PM.. I believe this renting thing is done frequently so maybe a topic for ski homes might be a good idea if there isn't any yet..



Sorry you should check craigslist for "vacation rentals" there's tons of HUGE houses(umm mormans) for rent around here super close to the 2 canyons and in park city , beyond park city and maybe Ogden most of Utah isn't what I would call a party mecha.


here's an example

http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/vac/2727873245.html

to narrow the search I put in "7br" (without quotes)


http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/reb/2704026583.html
That ones for sale but if it's open and on the market it would be worth dropping them a line to see what they would rent it for, this is 15 minutes from snowbird,alta, Brighton and solitude and 30 minutes from park city, 45 minutes from Ogden.

good luck


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Sorry you should check craigslist for "vacation rentals" there's tons of HUGE houses(umm mormans) for rent around here super close to the 2 canyons and in park city , beyond park city and maybe Ogden most of Utah isn't what I would call a party mecha.


thank you for the tips but going to Utah with 15 people is kinda far right now from happening.. It might happen with couple buddies of mine though.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

druj said:


> When I opened this topic in forum my expectation was for someone to be a reference for a place they rented before so that I would know it's decent.


Sorry, dude but Vermont/NH is a day trip or possibly an overnighter for me. My friends and I don't spend the big $$ for that. Once we add in the cost of a flight, then we want to make it worth our while and then we go all out. And if there's a flight involved, we're going west.

The people I know that have a place at a hill in the east fall into 2 categories: a timeshare type arrangement that usually managed by the hill's hotel chain or a privately owned stand alone house. The timeshare things are just hotel suites and that's not what you're looking for. The private things are just that...private. Some rent only to the same people year after year, some only rent by the week or month because the owner doesn't want the hassle of 10 different rentals per month. 

In the east, the huge $3-4 million slope-side mansions are rarer. Let's face it, if you've got that kind of money to invest in ski real estate, then you're probably going to invest it somewhere with a long season and epic terrain.

The private deals do exist out East, but you really need to invest a lot of time searching for them: hit VRBO, Kijiji, Craigslist, local real estate boards, Google, local newspapers


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Bones said:


> Sorry, dude but Vermont/NH is a day trip or possibly an overnighter for me. My friends and I don't spend the big $$ for that. Once we add in the cost of a flight, then we want to make it worth our while and then we go all out. And if there's a flight involved, we're going west.
> 
> The people I know that have a place at a hill in the east fall into 2 categories: a timeshare type arrangement that usually managed by the hill's hotel chain or a privately owned stand alone house. The timeshare things are just hotel suites and that's not what you're looking for. The private things are just that...private. Some rent only to the same people year after year, some only rent by the week or month because the owner doesn't want the hassle of 10 different rentals per month.
> 
> ...


gotcha... thanks a lot for the input.. I never thought Vermont would be poor on selection thinking that it's a popular spot - or maybe that's what I know, you may disagree.

I've been looking into VRBO and craigslist.. I actually found a great spot in craigslist for 18 people, 10 minutes from the slopes of mount snow, but the place was rented for the dates that we wanted to go... it seems like the best place to look for houses will still be craigslist imo... good luck to me I guess..


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

druj said:


> gotcha... thanks a lot for the input.. I never thought Vermont would be poor on selection thinking that it's a popular spot - or maybe that's what I know, you may disagree.


It's not so much that it's unpopular, it's that the resorts are old and established and not originally built with real estate development in mind. They're just not "destination" resorts ala Whistler or Aspen or even Mont Tremblant. I can't think of many eastern "resorts" that have 3 or 4 higher end hotels at them either. It's the destination type resorts that have entire subdivisions of McMansions surrounding a ski-base/village type thing.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Bones said:


> It's not so much that it's unpopular, it's that the resorts are old and established and not originally built with real estate development in mind. They're just not "destination" resorts ala Whistler or Aspen or even Mont Tremblant. I can't think of many eastern "resorts" that have 3 or 4 higher end hotels at them either. It's the destination type resorts that have entire subdivisions of McMansions surrounding a ski-base/village type thing.


That is perhaps one of the dumbest posts I've ever read. Okemo, Stowe, Stratton, Jay, for starters, are surrounded by giant multi-million dollar homes and condos. Stowe isn't just a mountain (well, it's two mountains), it's an entire town with lots of restaurants, bars and hotels. Try Top Notch resort, right near the Stowe gate...I personally like the indoor waterfall/grotto/hottub after a day hitting the front four. And the Spruce Peak side of Stowe is one of the nicest developments in the east. we've got several friends that rent big houses for group trips at Stowe every year.

Okemo has absolutely huge homes scattered all over the mountain. Stratton has plenty of homes and condos, plus the whole village thing going on with ski and board shops, bars, food, etc. Jay Peak has some amazing homes among it's trails, and they're opening a new hi-end hotel in February.

Granted, VT isn't Vail or Aspen, but few places are -- that's what makes them Vail and Aspen. The poster just needs to go online and search for Vermont Vacation Rentals, or Ski Home Rentals. He'll having plenty to choose from.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> That is perhaps one of the dumbest posts I've ever read. Okemo, Stowe, Stratton, Jay, for starters, are surrounded by giant multi-million dollar homes and condos. Stowe isn't just a mountain (well, it's two mountains), it's an entire town with lots of restaurants, bars and hotels. Try Top Notch resort, right near the Stowe gate...I personally like the indoor waterfall/grotto/hottub after a day hitting the front four. And the Spruce Peak side of Stowe is one of the nicest developments in the east. we've got several friends that rent big houses for group trips at Stowe every year.
> 
> Okemo has absolutely huge homes scattered all over the mountain. Stratton has plenty of homes and condos, plus the whole village thing going on with ski and board shops, bars, food, etc. Jay Peak has some amazing homes among it's trails, and they're opening a new hi-end hotel in February.
> 
> Granted, VT isn't Vail or Aspen, but few places are -- that's what makes them Vail and Aspen. The poster just needs to go online and search for Vermont Vacation Rentals, or Ski Home Rentals. He'll having plenty to choose from.


Thank you for your reply. Of course I've been looking online for rentals in Vermont around Stowe, Okemo, Stratton etc. The main purpose of the post was to ask people if they have experience with any of the establishments around these mountains so that they could refer me to a specific one.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

bump!

I also would like to ask how I should negotiate the lift tickets with the resorts.. I mean I'll be bringing at least 15 people for 3 full days so that makes it like a group of 45.. would they give any discounts?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

druj said:


> bump!
> 
> I also would like to ask how I should negotiate the lift tickets with the resorts.. I mean I'll be bringing at least 15 people for 3 full days so that makes it like a group of 45.. would they give any discounts?


Definitely! Mt. Snow, for example, specifically lists groups of 15 or more on their web site, and they have a whole separate Group Sales ticket window at the Sundance Lodge. Okemo has a Group Sales trailer out in the parking lot. I'm sure you'd find a similar situation at most mountains.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Definitely! Mt. Snow, for example, specifically lists groups of 15 or more on their web site, and they have a whole separate Group Sales ticket window at the Sundance Lodge. Okemo has a Group Sales trailer out in the parking lot. I'm sure you'd find a similar situation at most mountains.


Thanks!!!

Soooo anybody know anyone whom I can rent a house from for 15 people.. We party but not hardcore, mostly like a friends gathering..


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let you guys know that I found the place I was looking for on homeaway.com.. I had to go through the websites below to look for places. It seems like cyberrentals.com has the most options even though vrbo is the most popular one. 

VRBO is Vacation Rentals By Owner
Vacation Rentals in Florida, California, Oregon, Hawaii & More - CyberRentals
HomeAway Vacation Rentals: Beach Houses, Condos, Cabins, Villas & Vacation Rental Homes

I'm pretty sure now if you guys want to arrange a ski trip for a group of friends, these websites will help you a lot!


----------

